# Off road vehicle build



## Reppright (Dec 23, 2015)

*Off road vehicle build - consultant wanted*

I am looking to build an off road electric vehicle but I am electrically challenged and would like to hire a consultant to help me with designing the entire electrical system and procuring all the parts.

The goals for the project are:
4 wheel drive
GVWR of 4,000 - 5,000 lbs
25 mph top speed but good torque
Electrical system must run a hydraulic system also
Electric range of at least 30 miles at 5-10 mph but with a gas powered range extender engine to get a range only limited by fuel. 
The goal is silent mobility, not fuel economy.

If anyone is interested in working with me on this, please email qualifications to me at [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

I think a few more details would be helpful. What is the intended use? Is weight an issue? What weight will it carry? What vehicle will it be based on? Budget?

At the moment because the stated requirements are a bit vague the options are way to wide for anyone to really be able to help. But with a little refinement I'm sure the suggestions will begin to flow.


----------



## Reppright (Dec 23, 2015)

Galderdi, thanks for your response but I am intentionally being a little vague because this may have potential commercial applications on a small scale in the future.

I'm not really looking for online line advise since I don't think I will be successful taking everyone's advise and going out and building it myself. I am really just looking for one very knowledgeable person to take me through the process. Once I find that person I will get in to specifics with them.

I just changed the title to make it more clear I am looking for a consultant.

Thanks


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

In that case I am envious. It sounds like an interesting and potentially satisfying project.


----------

